# Binding Advice For Big Foot



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok so here is the story. I currently have a pair of size 14 Ride Jackson BOAs and size 14 Burton Rulers. I bought the burton rulers last season and they fit in my bindings pretty well (Ride Capo XL and Ride Rodeo XL). I bought the Ride boots for this season as I was looking for something a little stiffer and I liked the BOA system. However, it seems like they are a little bigger and wider than my burton rulers. Not sure if this is because of the shrinkage tech of the rulers or not. In any case, I like the boots and they seem to fit well. The problem is that they just barely fit into my bindings. It seems the width of the boot is pretty much the max my bindings can handle and because of the length I have to use the last setting on the toe strap to use it as an actual toe strap. 

Now what I would like to know is if anyone has any advice on bindings that may be a little more suited to a wider/longer boot such as mine. My ride bindings do work, but I'd like to know if there are any other options out there for me.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Being 6'4", I have size 13 feet but for my boots I'm size 14. My boots happen to also be Ride boots (Anthem Boa) so I know exactly what you mean. 
I ride a pair of Union DLXs in L/XL. They fit nicely with plenty of room for width but not too much. For even and centered toe and heel overhang I only had to adjust the toe ramp all the way forward, without adjusting the heel loop, so they fit well. 
The ankle strap is only on the 3rd out of 5 length settings and the toe strap on the second-to-last setting, so I think it would be safe to say that there's even be room for size 15 Ride boots, even though Union says that they go up to size 14. 
My one complaint is the toe strap because although it does cap ride's boots (flat toe box shape), it's a little awkward to get into position. That's fine though- you can buy Union replacement parts from the C3-store website which has a kit for Union's higher-end toe strap which is much bigger and more cup-shaped if it's a problem. 
You also get a lifetime warranty on the heel loop and base plate, so I think it would be a pretty good binding. I'll post pictures some time.
Hope that helps.


----------



## addi61 (Sep 20, 2011)

Take a look at solomon bindings also. My brother has size 14 burton rulers from probably 3-4 years ago and he is using a pair of large Salomon SPX Pro bindings that I gave him. They fit his boots pretty well. While not identical to the current Chief and Caliber bindings bases, I think the dimensions are pretty close.


----------

